# HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2018)

*HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Hallo nutze einen sony kd75xf9005 und eine gtx 1080 ti gigabyte aorus. Nach ewigem Kabel probieren und Einstellungen im denon avr  x4400h und dem tv habe ich es geschafft. HDR mit 60 hz zum Laufen zu kriegen.

Nun Frage ich mich schon die ganze Zeit ob das so gehört oder was falsch eingestellt ist

Denon und tv stehen auf erweitert bei hdmi und am pc habe ich 4:2:2 eingestellt und 12bpc.

Problem nun die Farben wirken für mich im sdr Modus kräftiger und auch das bild ist im HDR modus zum Teil sehr dunkel. 

Getestete Games assassins creed origins und Odyssee sowie injustice 2.

Kann ja mal Fotos machen sollte ja gehen. 


Ps gibt es eine Demo oder sowas zum testen ob HDR richtig konfiguriert ist?

Psps: würde es was bringen eine Grafikkarte mit hdmi 2.0b zu kaufen?


----------



## blautemple (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Läuft Afterburner, Rivatuner oder ähnliches im Hintergrund? Falls ja mal ausschalten.
Zusätzlich ist die Desktop Darstellung mit HDR komplett im Arsch


----------



## Viking30k (25. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Danke hm leider keine Software der Art am Laufen

Nutzt es was HDR in Windows abzuschalten und nur im jeweiligen Game zu aktivieren?

Was mir noch einfällt kann es sein das es am denon avr x4400h liegt? Wobei ich bei dem auch den richtigen port genommen habe und diesen auf erweitertes hdmi Format gesetzt habe.


----------



## blautemple (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Das macht keinen Unterschied. Die Games aktivieren HDR automatisch auch in Windows 

Kannst dich hier ja mal umschauen: Sony X900F LED TV Calibration Settings - RTINGS.com
Eventuell ist es nur eine Frage der Einstellungen. Ansonsten ist HDR unter Windows leider generell sehr verbugged...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Für die Desktopdarstellung kann man schon seit letztem Frühjahr eine Art Spektrumsspreizung im Windows-Anzeigenmenü auswählen, dann sollten die Farben wieder passen. Auch was das generelle Einstellen der Pixelauflösung an geht habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht dass man die Hände vom NV-Treiber lassen sollte und wirklich nur im Windows-Menü Herumstellen darf.
Bei Assassin's Creed und auch den meisten anderen HDR-Spielen muss man im Menü zuerst einmal die maximale Bildschirmhelligkeit richtig einstellen (bei meinem z.B. 1000nits, bzw. ca. 3000 in der AC-Skala).
Was der Denon macht ist natürlich die Frage. Eigentlich soll er das Bildsignal garnicht anfassen. Testweise kannst du es ja mal ohne selbigen dazwischen testen (unter Umständen kannst du den TV auch so einstellen dass er den Ton auf einem anderen HDMI an den Receiver weiterleitet).


----------



## Viking30k (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Danke wie finde ich raus welche Werte ich für meinen tv einstellen muss in ac?

Dann ist mir noch was aufgefallen was mich vermuten lässt das entweder doch ein Programm stört oder meine settings im nvida Treiber falsch sind.

Zum einen macht es keinen Unterschied wen ich den msi after burner laufen lasse heißt in assassins creed origins sowie Odyssee wirken die farben matt. Egal ob afterburner an oder aus. Kann es sein das dann schon ein anderes Programm stört?

Das andere habe mir gestern auf YouTube HDR demos angeschaut mit HDR an und aus in HDR leuchten dort die Farben richtig so wie ich es mir auch vorgestellt habe.

Das letzte habe mir die forza 4 horizon Demo geladen leider konnte ich es noch nicht richtig testen aber was ich gesehen habe sind dort die Farben wie es sein sollte,leider kann ich da kein 4k nutzen dann wird das bild lila und grün mit einer niedrigeren Auflösung klappt es. Soll aber am Spiel liegen

Ps: am denon liegt es nicht auch ohne den avr sieht es in Games so aus


----------



## blautemple (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Für die Desktopdarstellung kann man schon seit letztem Frühjahr eine Art Spektrumsspreizung im Windows-Anzeigenmenü auswählen, dann sollten die Farben wieder passen.



"Sollten" trifft es ganz gut ^^
Wirklich gut sieht das aber noch immer nicht aus. Keine Ahnung woran Microsoft da genau scheitert...


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Also bei mir sieht es prima aus. Kommt vielleicht darauf an ob der Bildschirm auch richtiges HDR kann  .

@AC HDR Settings: Da gibt es ein Beispielbild dessen Helligkeit man so weit anziehen sollte bis die Sonne wirklich gleißend hell ist ohne die Umgebung vollkommen zu verschlucken. Zudem kann man noch das "Papierweiß" einstellen, das ist aber mehr Geschmackfrage(steht bei mir glaubich bei ca. 100).
Bunte Bilder bei Forza sprechen aber dafür, dass du durchaus noch ein generelles Problem in den Settings hast oder der Verkabelung hast. Wie schon gesagt: im NV Treiber alles an Bildformat auf Auto lassen und im Windows-Menü die HDR Einstellungen vornehmen war bei mir wichtig (bei 1080 wie auch 980).


----------



## Viking30k (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Danke mache ich mal wobei forza geht wen man mehrfach rein und wieder raustabt .

Wen Filme optimal Laufen und richtig gut aussehen sollte der Bildschirm HDR korrekt können oder?

Was ich noch vergessen und rausgefunden habe starte ich AC:O und schalte wärend dem Spiel den hdmi Port auf Standard und wieder zurück auf erweitert sieht es super aus also kein ausgewaschenen Farben mehr.

Stelle mal die nvidia settings auf Auto und den rest dann in Windows.

Rätsel auch gerade ob mein 10m kabel das nur um die 10gbs hat schuld sein kann. Da ich diese Länge leider brauche überlege ich ein optisches hdmi Kabel zu kaufen das soll Verlustfrei bis 100 m sein

Sowas hier UGREEN HDMI Glasfaser Kabel unterstuetzt 4K 60Hz, 3D, HDR, Ethernet,HDCP 2.2,10m: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Viking30k (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

sorry für doppelpost Forza geht nun auch auf 4k und hdr ist wohl doch buggy umstellen auf standard und im windows die settings ändern brachten eher ein noch farbloseres bild^^ eventuell gehört es auch so und ich meine nur das es falsch ist. 

Habe hier mal 2 Fotos links mit hdr und rechts ohne also das mit mehr Farbanteil ist ohne HDR

PS: Wo ist die Spektrum option in Windows 10? Kann da nur helligkeit einstellen


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

4K HDR mit 60Hz braucht 18Gbit/s. Wenn dein Kabel das nicht kann können wir uns jede weitere Diskussion sparen.
Und Glasfaser muss es für 10m nun wirklich nicht sein:
10m - Ultra HD 4k HDMI Kabel 2.0b 60Hz 18GBit: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Viking30k (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Hm solche kabel habe ich schon 2 zurück geschickt weil ich damit ständige Bild Aussetzer hatte mehrfach in einer Minute wurde das Bild kurz schwarz. Auch ohne den denon verstärker in der Kette die Farben waren auch gleich damit 

Werde doch mal das glasfaßer kabel bestellen

Hm ist Netflix eine gute Option zum testen ob es am pc bzw kabel liegt wenn ich das direkt über den tv nutze und einen hdr Film damit ansehe?

Ps: normal sollte ich aber gar kein Bild bekommen wen das Kabel nicht passt oder?


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Wenn du Netflix(oder sonst was) über die App im TV kommst hat die HDMI Verkabelung (natürlich) keinen Einfluss.
Als ich meinen TV mit dem alten HDMI Kabel getestet hatte konnte ich durchaus 4K+HDR einstellen, ging dann aber erst einmal nur auf 30Hz (was z.B. für ein Video in YouTube vollkommen okay wäre). Mit Herumspielerei im Treiber war es dann irgendwann auch mal eine ganz komische Farbunterabtastung bei 60Hz (also noch tiefer als man selbst mit Premium Kabel gehen muss). Nach etwas ähnlichem klingen deine Erlebnisse halt auch.

Hast du denn tatsächlich ein CSL Kabel mit HDMI Premium-Label ohne Denon dazwischen getestet oder nur "irgend welche anderen HDMI Kabel"? 

Dein Receiver soll zwar eigentlich alle Standard Unterstützen, aber wenn dessen Upsampling Funktion nicht gebraucht wird würde ich ihn eher über Nutzung von ARC an einem separaten HDMI Anschluss mit dem TV verbinden so dass der wirklich nur mit dem Ton zu tun hat und garkeinen Einfluss auf das Bild nehmen kann.


----------



## Viking30k (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Jo hatte das csl kabel und noch das hier Ultra HDTV Premium 4K HDMI Kabel 10 Meter: Amazon.de: Elektronik direkt von der Grafikkarte in den HDMI port 2 vom tv gesteckt und diesen auf erweitert gestellt. Das mit den farben war auch so seltsam. Und dann kamen noch die Aussetzer dazu die auch vorhanden waren wenn nur 4k und 60hz aktiv war mit dem alten habe ich noch keinen einzigen Aussetzer gehabt das ist auch 10m lang. Darum möchte ich mal das glasfaßer kaufen ist eh auch besser zu verlegen.

Noch mal zum denon wie geht das genau den ton vom tv aus an den avr zu leiten? Pc in hdmi 2 und denon dann in hdmi 3? Bei hdmi 3 steht arc dabei kann ich dann trotzdem alle tonformate nutzen?

PS: habe gestern noch mal in den ganzen settings gewühlt zum einen habe ich die Farben im tv leicht erhöht ( 60 statt 50) zum anderen war im denon noch eine Art konvertierter aktiv diesen habe ich mal abgeschaltet jetzt meine ich das es besser geworden ist zumindest gefällt mir das hdr Bild besser als das sdr Bild

PsPs: momentan habe ich yuv 4:2:2 bei 12bpc und 60hz. Lase ich windows die Einstellungen machen geht er auf rgb und nur 8bit


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Ich hab gerade bei mir mal nachgesehen. Tatsächlich setzt Windows mittlerweile(!) als Default 8Bit+Dithering ein. Sieht im Gesamtbild bei mir aber trotzdem ok aus. Entscheidender ist wie gesagt dass die Helligkeit im Spiel richtig eingestellt wird und eben ein Format zu nehmen mit dem der TV vernünftig klar kommt und vorallem die Ingame Helligkeit richtig zu regeln. Also versuch es doch einfach mal mit den 8Bit+D RGB  4:4:4 und 10Bit 4:2:2.
Zum Vergleich mal was ich drin habe (/hatte, hab jetzt doch mal testweise wieder auf 12Bit gezwungen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Viking30k schrieb:


> .
> Noch mal zum denon wie geht das genau den ton vom tv aus an den avr zu leiten? Pc in hdmi 2 und denon dann in hdmi 3? Bei hdmi 3 steht arc dabei kann ich dann trotzdem alle tonformate nutzen?


Genau so ist das mit der Verbindung gemeint. Für alle Tonformate braucht es afaik eARC. Ob/Wo dein TV das bietet sollte die Anleitung hergeben.


----------



## Viking30k (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Kannst du mir mal ein ingame bild machen  bei ac:o ? Am besten eins von der Karte und im Spiel was ich so sehe sieht es bei mir auch so aus wie in deinem bild oben

Also der tv hat nur ARC werde aber noch mit den settings experimentieren und auch dieses optische kabel mal bestellen und noch mal ohne avr testen. 

Wäre aber echt super wen du mir die 2 Fotos machen könntest sieht man ja ungefähr ob das passt


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Als Foto sieht es so aus, aber das Foto ist ja wieder in SDR...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viking30k (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Danke also ich habe noch mal experimentiert und auch die Settings im Tv noch mal verändert jetzt habe ich ein Bild in hdr was mir gefällt und musste nicht mal die Helligkeit im Tv auf max stellen. So sieht hdr richtig gut aus. Am besten gefällt es mir in Assassins creed origins und Odyssey. Nur in injustice 2 ist das Bild recht dunkel obwohl ich die ingame kalibrierung eingestellt habe wie vorgesehen.

Neue kabel hole ich aber trotzdem da das dicke 10m kabel sichtbar im Raum liegt und doof aussieht. Zum sauberen verlegen brauche ich aber ein 15m kabel. Der denon scheint am Signal nichts zu verändern es sieht mit und ohne denon gleich aus.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Der denon scheint am Signal nichts *mehr* zu verändern es sieht mit und ohne denon gleich aus.


Wenn ich deinen Post oben richtig verstehe hat er das vorher ja durchaus.
Aber Hauptsache jetzt passt es.


----------



## Viking30k (27. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Ja wobei ich vorhin wieder Probleme hatte wollte mass Effekt andromeda testen gleich bei spielstart wurde das Bild schwarz und ich musste den pc runterfahren. Danach ging HDR nicht mehr.

Moment geht es wieder aber ich bestelle jetzt doch mal das Glasfaser Kabel und berichte obs damit besser läuft

Edit: so kabel bestellt berichte dann ob es das Geld wert ist


----------



## Flipfuchs (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Guten Tag,
Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob mal jemand einen Vergleich zwischen den standartmäßig von Windows gewählten RGB 8bit 444 oder den 10/12bit 422 gemacht hat, und wie sich die Ergebnisse in Spielen (Forza4,AC) oder Youtube HDR Videos auswirken. 
ich habe schon in anderen Foren ein paar Probleme mit dem Windows HDR Mode geschildert. unter anderen fällt folgendes Auf:

bei aktivierten HDR weisen SDR Inhalte z.B. auf Youtube Fehler auf, besonders in dunklen Bereichen.

der SDR Helligkeitsslider wirkt sich auch auf die HDR Helligkeit aus... das passiert allerdings nur in Chrom, nicht in Edge.

Grundsätzlich sind HDR Videos zu Dunkel, verfälscht. Dies habe ich erst im Vergleich gesehen.
Ich konnte dieses Problem inzwischen mit den NVidia Video Farbeinstellungen korrigieren: 
Helligkeit 53
Kontrast 25
Sättigung ca 40
diese Einstellungen haben warum auch immer nur einfluss bei aktiviertem HDR Modus, nagut. die Einstellungen verwende ich für Videos in Chrome, da da wie gesagt auch die SDR Helligkeitseinstellung mit einfließt, in Edge siehts wahrscheinlich anders aus.

desweiten macht der SDR Slider einen Reset, wenn ich den PC runter und wieder hoch fahre, der Slider bleibt zwar an der richtigen Position, aber ich muss ihn erst kurz nach links oder recht schieben, damit die Helligkeit "aufwacht"

all das bezieht sich natürlich auf mein Setup mit einem LG Oled TV.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Farbenstellungen: Hab beide getestet aber kann im Spiel keinen großen Unterschied sehen. In der Theorie müsste 8Bit bei Farbverläufen schwächen zeigen, 4:2:2 bei harten Übergängen.

Instabile Einstellungen nach dem Herunterfahren hab ich nicht mehr seit Ich den Schnellstart deaktiviert habe (hatte ich habe eigentlich wegen Problemen mit der  Bluetooth Controller-Verbindung gemacht, das wurde im Endeffekt garnicht besser). 

Wie sich der Slider auf Videos auswirkt hab ich nie wirklich getestet, da YT und Prime über die TV-Apps eh sauberer laufen. Chrome hat aber die Möglichkeit den Browser über die Setting Flags in/aus dem HDR Modus zu nehmen.

(Alles auf einem Phillips 9002, also 2017er OLED mit AndroidTV).


----------



## Flipfuchs (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

ahh ok das mit dem Schnellstart werde ich mal versuchen,  das Problem tritt auch nur beim herunterfahren auf, nicht bei Neustart.

Wenn kein Unterschied zwischen 8 und 10 bit zu sehen ist, wäre es ja sinniger auf RGB stehen zu lassen aufgrund der Darstellung anderer Desktop Inhalte. Ich werde mir das ganze bei Gelegenheit auch nochmal anschauen. stellt sich ja auch die Frage inwieweit einige PC Games auf 8 oder 10 bit HDR ausgelegt sind. Grundsätzlich würde ich im Normalbetrieb so wenig hin und herschalten wollen wie möglich. eigentlich  hatte ich auch kein Problem mit 4:2:2 auf dem Desktop oder beim Texte lesen.

im Prinzip wäre es das Beste, wenn man Windows im SDR Modus laufen lassen könnte, und HDR wird nur aktiviert wenn ein Signal Fullscreen erkannt wird, oder so.

Du sagtest etwas von einer Spektrumsspreizung im Windows-Anzeigenmenü, was ist damit gemeint ?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*



Flipfuchs schrieb:


> Du sagtest etwas von einer Spektrumsspreizung im Windows-Anzeigenmenü, was ist damit gemeint ?


Post 15 Bild 3, die "Helligkeit für SDR-Inhalt".


----------



## Viking30k (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Eigentlich ist mir sowas peinlich zu schreiben aber ich habe heute das glasfaßer kabel mit 15m erhalten und installiert dazu ein 2m premium kabel vom denon verstärker zum tv. Mein altes 10gbs hatte doch Aussetzer und ich hatte zum Teil Probleme spiele mit hdr zu starten.

Shadow of the Tomb Raider war das Bild immer lila beim starten und ich musste raus und reintaben das die Farben normal wurden

Mass Effekt Andromeda hatte meistens einen black screen beim start und es half nur noch ein reset des pcs

Forza 4 Horizon lief auch nach zig starts erst einwandfrei mit hdr.

Diese Probleme wurden mit den neuen kabeln nicht beseitigt nur die kurzen Aussetzer scheinen weg zu sein.

So nun habe ich gesehen das ich nicht die aktuellsten Treiber für meine Grafikkarte  installiert habe und tat dies vorhin.

Was soll ich sagen zum einen sind die startprobleme weg.

Und das beste ich spielte die ganze Zeit seit ich den tv habe mit ausgewaschenen Farben und dachte ist halt mit hdr so. Als ich das erste spiel gestartet habe mit den neuen Treiber bin ich fast vom Sofa gefallen diese Farben nun viel lebendiger als sonst es sieht so unglaublich aus jetzt wie ein neues game zu spielen


----------



## Olstyle (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Weißt du noch welchen Treiber du vorher hattest?


----------



## Viking30k (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: HDR gehört die's so oder nutze ich falsche settings?*

Müsste der vom 4. Oktober sein also 416,16 mit dem 416,34 läuft es jetzt und sieht Bombe aus jetzt ist ein richtiger mehrwert erkennbar. Z.b. Bei Assassins creed origins habe ich ein Schild mit roten Mustern vorher war das Rot nicht sichtbar jetzt schon


----------

